# Evento «Cassandra» Depressão híbrida 1 a 4 Fevereiro 2010



## Vince (1 Fev 2010 às 16:52)

*Tópico de Resumo do «Evento Cassandra»*
Este é um tópico de resumo e arquivo com ligações a seguimento, imagens e discussão final do evento «Cassandra»

*Resumo*
O evento «Cassandra» foi uma interessantes depressão híbrida com algumas características tropicais que evoluiu no Atlântico afectando com alguma severidade as Canárias e a Madeira. A depressão apresentava nos diagramas de fase um warmcore nos níveis baixo/médios e visualmente características de sistema híbrido ou subtropical, e evoluiu numa zona do Atlântico leste em água com uma ainda relevante anomalia positiva nas temperaturas, não sendo de excluir até uma breve transição totalmente tropical após a passagem pelas Canárias e Madeira pois acabou por perder algumas características frontais que ainda iam subsistindo. A depressão passou a sul do Algarve sem consequências relevantes seguindo depois para Espanha. 
Não existem registos significativos de vento sustentado, talvez aí a razão para não ter sido seguida ou nomeada pela NHC (Centro Nacional de Furacões de Miami), entidade no âmbito da OMM responsável pela monitorização de ciclones tropicais ou subtropicais no Atlântico.


*Previsões no Fórum*
- Seguimento Previsões e Modelos Janeiro
- Seguimento Previsões e Modelos Fevereiro
- Avisos oficiais Fevereiro



*Seguimento no Fórum*
- Seguimento Madeira
- Seguimento Sul





*Link HD:*


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HdV9lAOlW4&fmt=22
```


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2010 às 00:08)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Imagem de Satélite:


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2010 às 09:22)

*Evento «Cassandra» Depressão híbrida ou tropical 2/3 Fevereiro 2010*


----------



## alex vieria (2 Fev 2010 às 10:41)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2010 às 10:48)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2010 às 10:51)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Alguns vídeos de *Tenerife, Ilhas Canárias*





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLTFBcN-ZEQ"]YouTube- Inundaciones tenerife 2010[/ame]


----------



## alex vieria (2 Fev 2010 às 11:24)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

estas imagens tirei antes de sair de casa eram as 09h:45. Câmara de Lobos...


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2010 às 13:58)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Finalmente parou de chover.. por agora apenas um intenso nevoeiro.
Desde as 0h um total de *280,0mm*
Desde as 19h de ontem *331,7mm*
As estradas continuam com muitas derrocadas, embora ja estejam no terreno várias máquinas a fazer limpeza.

Tentarei logo que possível tirar algumas fotos..


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2010 às 14:18)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

*Madeira: Mau tempo provocou já desvio de cinco aviões para outros aeroportos*



> O mau tempo que está hoje a assolar a Madeira, sob aviso vermelho, já motivou o desvio de cinco aviões para outros aeroportos e ainda várias derrocadas e inundações, sem ocorrência de danos pessoais.
> 
> Devido às más condições atmosféricas, cinco aviões rumaram para outros aeroportos, um da Air Berlin para Lanzarote, dois da Easyjet para Tenerife, um da TAP para o Porto e um da SATA para o Porto Santo.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2010 às 15:49)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Costa Sul:


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2010 às 17:35)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Boa tarde,
Algumas fotos que consegui tirar. Algumas estradas ainda se encontram encerradas.




























http://www.navegadormensal.com/noticias/fev10/mautempo-madeira/index.html


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2010 às 18:11)

*Re: Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais - Fevereiro 2010*

*Precipitação intensa na Madeira*

2010-02-02 (IM)

Uma depressão vinda de Oeste, localizou-se na região da Madeira a partir do final do dia 31 de Janeiro, mantendo-se estacionária nesta região, onde tem provocado precipitação persistente, por vezes forte, com trovoada e ventos fortes associados, situação que originou a emissão de avisos meteorológicos para a região desde o dia de ontem, 1 de Fevereiro.
Registaram-se na rede de estações do IM, no Arquipélago da Madeira, em 24 horas (das 09:00 de dia 1 às 09:00 de dia 2 de Fevereiro) valores de precipitação de 111,0 mm na estação do Funchal/Geofísico, 185,0 mm na estação do Areeiro e 109,0 mm na estação de Lombo da Terça, este último registado entre as 19:00 de dia 1 e as 09:00 de dia 2. Em termos de valores de precipitação em 1 hora, registaram-se 27,0 mm na estação de Funchal/Geofísico (08:00 às 09:00), 36,0 mm na estação de Santana (04:00 e as 05:00) 26,0 mm na estação de Areeiro (09:00 às 10:00) e 47,0 mm na estação de Lombo da Terça (das 09:00 às 10:00).
O centro de previsão do IM prevê que a depressão se mantenha nesta região durante as próximas 12 horas e se desloque posteriormente para Nordeste, vindo a localizar-se a Sul do Algarve no final do dia 3 de Fevereiro e noite de dia 4, podendo vir a originar precipitação, particularmente na região Sul, que poderá ser por vezes forte, com vento e rajadas que poderão atingir os 70 a 80 km/h.

Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2010 às 19:25)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Deixo mais uma galeria de fotos, mais completa, onde se pode ver as ribeiras de São Jorge e do Faial, além de duas máquinas que foram arrastadas pelas águas





Berdades: http://bit.ly/9GyoF0


----------



## profgeo (3 Fev 2010 às 01:02)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

aqui vai umas fotos tiradas na AVENIDA do MAR pelas 16h


----------



## profgeo (3 Fev 2010 às 01:11)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*


----------



## profgeo (3 Fev 2010 às 01:14)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

[VIDEO]http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/433/dscf0110.mp4[/VIDEO]
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/433/dscf0110.mp4


----------



## alex vieria (3 Fev 2010 às 01:22)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Imagens do Norte da Ilha, Concelho de Santana, estas imagens arrepiam!!!

Para mim a ultima imagem é impressionante essas três quedas de agua no Faial-Santana!!!


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2010 às 12:41)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Este é o gráfico da Bóia do Caniçal:


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2010 às 17:35)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*


----------



## Rog (3 Fev 2010 às 23:21)

O túnel entre o Arco de São Jorge e Boaventura ainda está encerrado, caiu uma derrocada na entrada e saída e acumulou mais de um metro de lama no interior. 
Segue mais algumas fotos do estado das estradas que foram parcialmente limpas:





























mais fotos


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2010 às 10:27)

Irei colocando aqui algumas animações para arquivo.

Começo pelo radar de Loulé



*Precipitação*
(click para aumentar)



© Instituto de Meteorologia http://www.meteo.pt


*Precipitação acumulada/hora*
(click para aumentar)



© Instituto de Meteorologia http://www.meteo.pt


----------



## stormy (4 Fev 2010 às 12:15)

DISCUSSION

Iberia and Bay of Biscay

Latest models indicate a subtropical low pressure system moving across south-eastern Spain ahead of the approaching jet streak and the associated short-wave trough. Consequently, a stable boundary-layer is predicted over Iberia due to low-level northerly winds below the very moist subtropical air, and rather intense stratiform precipitation may occur before the system weakens rapidly over the west Mediterranean. In the wake of the trough, the strong mid-level jet streak will lead to upward vertical motion across the Bay o Biscay region, where a rather deep polar air mass will spread eastward. Low-level moisture will be limited as westerly winds are expected to advect rather dry air into the Bay of Biscay, and best potential for thunderstorms seem to exist over the southern and western portions of the Bay of Biscay region. Weak vertical wind shear will be not supportive for organized convection over most places, but some thunderstorms may organize along the southern and western portions where the vertical wind shear in the lowest 6 km will become stronger. Along the cold front that will cross the Bay of Biscay ahead of the trough, at least shallow instability may develop given the moist low-level air mass and steepening lapse rates. A narrow line with embedded convection may develop along the cold front, while thunderstorms are not forecast due to the warm equilibrium level.

As ultimas restias da cassandra, que será iminente e completamente destruida e transformada numa bolsa de ar quente pré frontal.

gostaria muito que o NHC tivesse lançado algum voto na materia, o ESTOFEX já desde dom-2f que considera o sistema tropical/subtropical, e, dadas as 168h que o sistema passou a "marinar" em aguas subtropicais, a latitudes de 30ºN, entre os açores-canarias-madeira e as boas condiçoes que ele proprio criou, nos niveis altos, e que o acompanharam até ao landfall, já era de esperar algum desenvolvimento  subtropical...na minha opinião esta sempre foi uma hipotese plausivel, algora quase totalmente confirmada
resta esperar por algum comunicado do NHC

até agora este é um evento simplesmente genial...dada a época do ano...as aguas frias...etc
este é quase um evento miraculoso pois todas as condições criadas pelo sistema e a nivel macrossinoptico foram perfeitas....o baixo shear, divergencia em altura...foi simplesmente um momento genial a nivel meteorologico!!!!


----------



## Vince (6 Fev 2010 às 17:23)

stormy disse:


> gostaria muito que o NHC tivesse lançado algum voto na materia, o ESTOFEX *já desde dom-2f que considera o sistema tropical/subtropical*, e, dadas as 168h que o sistema passou a "marinar" em aguas subtropicais, a latitudes de 30ºN, entre os açores-canarias-madeira e as boas condiçoes que ele proprio criou, nos niveis altos, e que o acompanharam até ao landfall, já era de esperar algum desenvolvimento  subtropical...na minha opinião esta sempre foi uma hipotese plausivel, algora quase totalmente confirmada



O Estofex nunca considerou o sistema tropical ou subtropical, relê o arquivo e verás que eles apenas dizem um sistema que apresenta algumas características tropicais. Atitude lógica e sensata, isto são sistemas muito confusos e complexos e pouca gente com autoridade se atreve a afirmar categoricamente que é determinada coisa, até porque não há grandes dados nem conhecimento sobre estes sistemas hibridos para afirmar uma coisa ou outra. Apenas ignorantes ou fala-baratos tem certezas absolutas em sistemas destes, quem sabe da matéria é cauteloso e tem sempre mais dúvidas do que certezas. A animação satélite em vídeo que coloquei na primeira mensagem deste tópico mostra um sistema muito indefinido/hesitante e pouco persistente nas características, e sobretudo há um pormenor que é bastante revelador, a forma como a depressão ou o llc depois de passar a Madeira fica moribunda e subitamente se reactiva a sul do Algarve, mas ... com a ajuda de um cavado.

Seria interessante um dia haver uma missão de investigação a estes sistemas, acompanhar durante vários dias o mesmo, lançar sondas e traçar perfis verticais. Só o NHC tem meios aéreos para tal, mas seria interessante uma missão dessas que envolvesse o IM e a AEMET em tal projecto. Estes sistemas hibridos são recorrentes, e já houve vários que nas últimas décadas que fizeram mossa, talvez valesse a pena estudá-los melhor.


----------



## stormy (6 Fev 2010 às 23:18)

Vince disse:


> O Estofex nunca considerou o sistema tropical ou subtropical, relê o arquivo e verás que eles apenas dizem um sistema que apresenta algumas características tropicais. Atitude lógica e sensata, isto são sistemas muito confusos e complexos e pouca gente com autoridade se atreve a afirmar categoricamente que é determinada coisa, até porque não há grandes dados nem conhecimento sobre estes sistemas hibridos para afirmar uma coisa ou outra. Apenas ignorantes ou fala-baratos tem certezas absolutas em sistemas destes, quem sabe da matéria é cauteloso e tem sempre mais dúvidas do que certezas. A animação satélite em vídeo que coloquei na primeira mensagem deste tópico mostra um sistema muito indefinido/hesitante e pouco persistente nas características, e sobretudo há um pormenor que é bastante revelador, a forma como a depressão ou o llc depois de passar a Madeira fica moribunda e subitamente se reactiva a sul do Algarve, mas ... com a ajuda de um cavado.
> 
> Seria interessante um dia haver uma missão de investigação a estes sistemas, acompanhar durante vários dias o mesmo, lançar sondas e traçar perfis verticais. Só o NHC tem meios aéreos para tal, mas seria interessante uma missão dessas que envolvesse o IM e a AEMET em tal projecto. Estes sistemas hibridos são recorrentes, e já houve vários que nas últimas décadas que fizeram mossa, talvez valesse a pena estudá-los melhor.



pronto..ok..eles não afirmam categoricamente que é subtropical...
quanto ao resto concordo...seria um estudo muito interessante


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2010 às 18:45)

O meteorologista tropical Derek Ortt na recente conferência «2010 American Meteorology Society Conference on Hurricanes and Tropical Meteorology» colocou a questão da natureza tropical deste sistema a um dos principais cientistas do NHC. A reposta foi a de que o sistema apresentou características frontais praticamente todo o tempo, e só entre a Madeira e o continente perdeu a frente (revejam a animação satélite na 1ª mensagem deste tópico) mas nessa altura nenhum dado de vento sustentava qualquer classificação. Como sabemos o sistema quando passou a sul do Algarve acabou por ser completamente inofensivo sem nada de especial para contar.




> During the poster session, I had the chance to speak to Dr. Jack Beven, hurricane specialist at the National Hurricane Center. One of the topics I discussed with him was whether or not we already had a tropical storm this season. In February, there was a suspicious storm near Spain. Reports from the Canary Islands indicated it was a tropical storm. This was not the case according to Dr. Beven as the system was still frontal. The storm did detach from the front as it neared mainland Portugal. However, I was informed that there were no definitive reports of tropical storm force winds over the water or land. Therefore, according to Dr. Beven, this system is not likely to receive a post season upgrade to a tropical or subtropical storm, unless additional data is found.
> http://www.pnj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/se...cript=personaScript&plckElementId=personaDest


----------

